# Yahoo- Medical calendar for Oct. 14 (Suburban Journals)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Blood drives BLOOD DRIVE: 3-7 p.m. Oct. 14 at St. Charles Christian Church in New Town, 3337 Rue Royale. Sponsored by Mississippi Valley Regional Blood Center. For more information, call Terry Deters at 314-291-4741, ext. 227. Donors should eat before donating and bring a photo ID.View the full article


----------

